# Pics Of My 10 Wk Old Cockatiel (Boy or Girl?)



## lspjcook (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,
My first post on here, would like to introduce my 10 week old cockatiel. Its a Split Pied Silver Pearl, not sure of the sex as of yet, what do you guys think? It doesnt officially have a name yet but, have been calling him or her Turkey because, when i brought it home when it was 4 weeks old it looked like a little turkey so thats what i have been calling it..lol!! Such a sweetie pie though. On its head there is white color feathers coming in as well as white feathers. There is yellow coming through now on the top part of the wings around the tips and yellow showing up around the legs too. Such a pretty silver too, looks alot lighter in person than in the pictures.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like a female to me based on wingspots. What a pretty bird I dont see any pearls though


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh how beautiful!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Wing spots say female, if that's so it's not split to pearl. It can't be. I'm not sure I see the silver either for that matter. It looks like a normal (maybe cinnamon) split pied to me, but I'll let the experts say different.


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

She/He is adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cinnamon split pied for sure, not sure on others. shes gorgeous!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

I see the silver but if there's no red eyes then he/she is cinnamon. 
A very beautiful cinnamon.


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

on the first picture it looks like there is pearling just under the neckline to me? like yellow dots. Wing spots look female according to the guide

steve


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

OP- How were you able to grab her wing like that? I'm trying to figure out the sex of mine, and he bites me whenever I try to fan out his wing like that.....any tips? Beautiful tiel though!


----------

